# Blog 1



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

This is my first blog. My blogs will document my musical activities and ideas.

I have been practicing Beethoven's Op.14 No.2 today and can get to the end of the exposition of the first mvt. without any problems. For the rest of the day I shall occupy myself with the orchestration of Berio's 'Leaf'. It's one of four last projects I have to do as an undergraduate.


----------

